# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Phil Baroni got my vote for the biggest idiot yet

## sonar1234

After insulting the Japanese crowd and almost giving Pride they middle fighter this idiot is gonna be part of the Bushido 10 ppv card.

What does this guy have to offer that Pride would sign him back?

Guess UFC didnt want him back.

A part from having a pertty impressive physique this guy has nothing. :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

i agree 100% 

I'd still like to see him on the fight card, w/ the hopes that they set him up with someone would tear him apart

----------


## goose

He knows how to juice well....not a great fighter....GQ- who would you like him to fight?

----------


## sonar1234

He is gonna get wiped is opponent is none other then Yuki Kondo

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/f...?fighterID=263

----------


## Quil

Baroni is going to get his ass handed to him by Kondo.

----------


## theurge

OMG !! Baroni is such an idiot!! it's great! that's the entertainment of watching him..when he talks he wants to sound so intelligent, but you can see in his eyes that he is just searching for words..and it's such a challenge for him just to try and put a thought together and say it!! What about the old days, before he actually did some cardio, where he would just juice more than anybody and get in ther and sling.. and he would just be beat red and SUCKING SOME AIR....looked like he was about to have a heart attack! me and a buddy used to have a bet going as to weather he was actually going to have a heart attack in the ring or not...we still referr to those moments where you are just spent and you can't get air or do sh*t as having a Phil Baroni moment.....and yes he's about to fight a real fighter in Kondo!

----------


## sonar1234

In is last couple UFC fights he was not on the juice he looked terrible.

How do idiots like that get in MMA? i wonder, and how the hell did he get in Pride?

----------


## Hunter

Alot of idiots in MMA, Baroni is just one of the most vocal. You can't deny the guy has some heavy ass hands plus you have to remember he fought Tanner and Lindland twice each in a row thats no easy feat. Lindland is a top 3 183/185 pounder and Tanner is still top 10 and neither could finish him. He is an idiot yes but pride has filho,ninja,Hendo,Kondo. They dont have a very deep 183 pound division and Baroni bring entertainment so I can see why they keep him around

----------


## USfighterFC

Well he knocked out kondo and thats only been done one time before, and that was by Silva.

----------


## sonar1234

Holy shit what the hell happened here 25 second knock out, was it a lucky punch, saw the results on sherdog.

Gomi got chocked out too????

----------


## USfighterFC

> Holy shit what the hell happened here 25 second knock out, was it a lucky punch, saw the results on sherdog.
> 
> Gomi got chocked out too????



Nah it wasnt a lucky punch. Baroni caught him. Gomi seemed to be totally outmatched in his fight as well. He was losing from start to finish. He didnt tap and was choked unconscious. It looked like he wanted to but he didnt in the end. Its scary for people who dont know the sport to watch but in reality its no big deal. Your up and walking around 10 seconds later. I've been choked out before a bunch of times and its not as harsh as it seems.

----------


## Quil

Yeah, guess I have to eat crow on the Baroni fight. Thought for sure he'd get schooled.

----------


## Sepsis

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jncBHubcJ...kondo%20baroni

the baroni ko

----------


## sonar1234

Its already on youtube?

----------


## sonar1234

What can i say he made a beleiver out of me, he looked a lot bigger then Kondo , and Kondo tried to take him down but was not able.

Pertty cool to see Baroni fight Dan Henderson next.

----------


## Stackt007

The juice is loose ....I love watching clowns its entertaining just like Tito Ortiz

----------


## Natty99

Baroni is a Bum! He get's his ass handed to him every time in UFC. Does Pride even test for juice?

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> He knows how to juice well....not a great fighter....GQ- who would you like him to fight?


Fedor  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Quil

Wow, Baroni was all over him.

----------


## USfighterFC

> Baroni is a Bum! He get's his ass handed to him every time in UFC. Does Pride even test for juice?



They do not.

----------


## sonar1234

From what i have seen up to date UFC test the guys for juice they wanna get rid off.

----------


## USfighterFC

> From what i have seen up to date UFC test the guys for juice they wanna get rid off.



I know they test for all title fights and randomly test outside of that,

----------


## newbie82

ufc test randomly? yeah right. about as random as clockwork. baroni is a jerkoff but i'll tell you this..he's got great hands. you can't say that he doesn't. he's just unpredictible. you don't know if he's going to suck ass or come through. and about gomi....he should have won. but he conceded himself that his opponent was hungrier and all this fight did was convince him to train harder for Grand Prix. to quote gomi "this fight was good medicine for me..." he's my favorite fighter right now and i think he's just going to get better.....

----------


## biglouie250

baroni is the man. hands of steel, obviously in fantastic shape. love the NY badass attitude. He is a "heel" in the classic sense and i love his smug go **** ya self demeanor.

----------


## Hunter

> baroni is the man. hands of steel, obviously in fantastic shape. love the NY badass attitude. He is a "heel" in the classic sense and i love his smug go **** ya self demeanor.


Baroni has heavy hands but he has never come in fantastic shape he has so much muscle mass to power I think he is only like 5'8-5'9 I could be wrong but he gases badly most of the time. Excellent example Baroni-Tanner 2. If you can withstand the intial barrage he gases. This win however deffiantly puts him in the top 10 185/183 pounders in the world. You also never know maybe he will actually learn a ground game and try to drop some of that mass and work on Cardio he has the tools to be a great fighter.

----------


## USfighterFC

> ufc test randomly? yeah right. about as random as clockwork. baroni is a jerkoff but i'll tell you this..he's got great hands. you can't say that he doesn't. he's just unpredictible. you don't know if he's going to suck ass or come through. and about gomi....he should have won. but he conceded himself that his opponent was hungrier and all this fight did was convince him to train harder for Grand Prix. to quote gomi "this fight was good medicine for me..." he's my favorite fighter right now and i think he's just going to get better.....



Clockwork or not fighters still get caught....barely. Its very easy to get by those tests. Gomi was just beaten by a better man that night. He just never seemed switched on for the fight. I'm sure you can agree he'll def be back. His whole life from the when he was born was a fight up hill.

----------


## newbie82

yup that's why i love him (gomi) 

ps jackson did not say that about silva being ugly, did he? that's just wrong  :Smilie:

----------


## USfighterFC

> yup that's why i love him (gomi) 
> 
> ps jackson did not say that about silva being ugly, did he? that's just wrong



LOL jackson said a lot more than that. He basically talked shit about Silva for like a full year.

----------


## newbie82

wow and silva handed it to him in the first round, right? i think i saw that fight.

----------


## Quil

Wand handed it to him twice.

----------


## USfighterFC

> wow and silva handed it to him in the first round, right? i think i saw that fight.



Yeah and knocked him out cold in the second round of their second fight after another couple of months of shit talking.

----------


## Sepsis

baroni is an ass, but this might warm you up to him a bit. he deff has a sense of humor (borrowed from sherdog)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DATf1...&search=baroni

----------


## Quil

Man, that was some funny shit right there.

----------

